# Worried about my FSH and LH levels



## Iamthirtynow (Nov 4, 2014)

HI Guys

I happened to visit this site while doing a google search on serum FSH and LH level.

I have recently recieved my blood test report, my FSH level has come 6.6iuL and LH level has come as 7.3iuL.

I am trying for a baby hence took these tests. I read somewhere LH levels should be lesser than FSH level. In my case that is not the result.

Could anyone advise if everything is normal and what can be done.

Cheers
A


----------



## Laura.Gee (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi, 

I don't know enough about it all in terms of the difference and it's importance. 
I do know as I have recently found out I have premature ovarian failure, and because of that I know that fsh needs to ideally be between 0-10 for successful ovulation etc... So I would say your fsh looks good therefore you should be able to start fertility treatments, or start TTC. 

FSH/LH surge is monitoring your ability to ovulate and your ovarian reserve and I think it looks good! 

So good luck! 
Laura


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

An LH level higher than FSH can sometimes be an indicator of PCOS, which can (but by no means always) hinder conception.  Your next step in an ideal world, should probably be a transvaginal scan to check your ovaries for signs of cysts.  There is nothing to worry about though with your levels and the next most important blood test is your progesterone level 7 days before your period is due to confirm that you are ovulating.


----------



## Dragonfly32 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi I wondered if anyone can shed any light. I initially thought my LH and FSH results were fine but then I read something about a rough 1:1 ratio on the day 3 tests, or that if LH was higher than FSH it could be a sign of PCOS. Does anybody know what is going on if LH is lower than FSH?

My LH was 2.3 and FSH was 6.3. 

Thanks


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Readings all depend on the day in your cycle the blood test was taken.  As your cycle goes on, the LH reading will increase, as the follicles grow/ripen.  FSH <10 is v good though.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

That's totally normal dragonfly x


----------



## Dragonfly32 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. It was a day 3. I have had them redone today so will be interesting to see if there are any changes, but 
I was googling it (dangerous) some sites were saying LH shouldn't be lower than 3 and others kept saying day 3 they should be a 1:1 ratio but no clear explanations!


----------

